# FC-335MC4P6 Classics Moonphase with aperture



## dave_in_gva (Apr 19, 2009)

My daughter is smitten by this watch as a gift to herself for her 18th birthday. It's a bit out of her price range so if she stretches for it I want to make sure she is buying into something that she can be confident in.

Any thoughts on the FC experts here - I am not sure if all that I read about the Classic Moonphase build on the review thread applies as that is clearly a different watch. The one she is interested in is the FC-335MC4P6. Link below:

FREDERIQUE CONSTANT CLASSICS MOONPHASE (FC-335MC4P6) - Lords of Watch

That site says it is an ETA movement, although I thought these were Sellita movements. In any event, any and all insights/comments welcome.

Best,

Dave M


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

Dave,
I don't know that I consider myself a FC expert... but I do own 2 of their watches so I can provide some feedback. My wife and I exchanged FC pieces for our anniversary this year (she has the Slimline Moonphase (quartz) and I have the WorldTimer (in-house auto)). I have also handled several other models, both ETA movements and the in-house movements. Every one of them was well built and felt wonderful on the wrist. My WorldTimer is on the blue croc strap and can be worn for 16+ hours easily. It is a very accurate piece (avg +3s/day). My wife absolutely loves her FC and gets compliments on it all the time - even from people who have no idea what FC is. I credit that watch with being the piece that got her into watches (which is good because she understands the obsession now, but bad because we compete for watch money now!).

I think your daughter would be happy with the piece, and it would last her a long time. Do a search on here for reviews, there are many reviews of very similar pieces (that either use the same movement or a similar watch) to get an idea of the quality of these pieces. IMHO, they are some of the best watches for the money. Enjoy!

Jason


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Totally agree. FC flies under the radar for most, but they offer excellent value and build quality for the price point.


----------



## reuven (Mar 27, 2015)

In general, buying a FC is a pretty nice idea. The ETA based montblanc watches do feel a little bit more high end, tho. Also check what Longines has to offer (their overall quality seems to be below FC standards).

After that research, she should go with the FC. There is really no mistake about it and that additional money is well spend. The link that you posted shows a watch that imo looks a bit cheap. Maybe its me, but that open dial is not the real deal. FC actually invented this, but then forgot to save their idea - soon, many chinese watches had that very same open dial. If you go to a middle class shopping mall, youre gonna find tons of those kinds of watches.

So my idea would be: Go with the FC, but maybe another piece?


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

FC watches are really beautiful pieces. I'd be most worried about the size on this one. 40mm for a young woman will look either rally trendy and the piece won't last on her wrist or it could look gaudy...either way, size wouls be my greatest concern.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

